# Ultra Elite Shooters



## bow_tech32 (Oct 1, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has an Ultra Elite 50-60# with the limbs bottomed out? At 27.5 inch DL? If so How much is the draw weight with it cranked all the way down, and will a fatboy 500 or 400 work better @26.5 inches.


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a Ultra E. 50-60, 27 1/2", I was pulling 54# and I put a full turn down on the limbs and it went to 57#. I have a least a turn maybe a little more left so I would guess 61 or 62#.
I use FB 500's cut at 26 1/2, 80 glue in point, no wrap with 1.75 easton vanes, they work great. With a short cut arrow 500's work fine!!


----------



## cava75 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, me too. Mine is 28,5" DL
I agree also regarding shafts.


----------

